# Gurth's Works



## gurthbruins

This is one of my works: glorioso for 2 solo violins and strings m31, with dantone (violin 1), pecchinese (violin 2) and the broadditch ensemble.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I'm afraid I could only listen to a short amount of that awful MIDI sound. It does your work no justice at all.


----------



## MJTTOMB

I agree with Delicious Manager. Well-written, but difficult to listen to.


----------



## gurthbruins

*A simple piano piece:* "Una piecita menor":






I invite your comments.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

gurthbruins said:


> I invite your comments.


I found the piece of music extremely boring as it meandered aimlessly towards its lacklustre conclusion. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gurthbruins

Thanks for taking the trouble to comment.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

No trouble at all. We look forward to more of your pieces.


----------



## Couchie

I have to agree with the above comments about the MIDI being unbearably bad, what are you doing? It sounds even worse than General MIDI, like it's 8-bit audio from the 70's or something. Why does the "simple piano piece" not even use the Grand Piano midi sound? WHY.


----------



## gurthbruins

Hi, *Couchie*.

I bought a second-hand P1 computer in the early nineties, it had a FruityLoops3 program on it and I produced about 500 music files on it in .flp format. Some of those I rendered into .mp3 files.

I was not active during 2004 to 2008, when my computer went up in smoke. The .flp and .mp3 files I could retrieve from the hard drive, but not the FruityLoops3 program.

What I am saying is there is nothing I can do about the sound. But anyone who thinks the sound is worth bothering about, is free to do what he likes about it.


----------



## gurthbruins

I was fortunate to have the violinist Alex Shenkar (aka Alex Shen) perform my glorioso m31 on his violin and make a recording. Here it is:

__
https://soundcloud.com/xlla1234%2Fglorioso-for-2-violins-gurth


----------



## gurthbruins

I've been composing lately, using MuseScore to make midi files.
Here's a duo for soprano saxophone and electric guitar I finished this morning:

b8bAdagio2.mid

To send this .mid file, I can attach it to an email from my computer, send it to someone who can then play it.
Previously, I made utube videos, but I don't wish to do this - is it necessary? How can I get the .mid file onto this thread so it can be played by viewers?

Now I've tried the 'attach' button, tried to download from my computer - but the limit seems to be 2 MB which is not nearly enough for a .mid file of 32 bars.

I might try putting it on my own website and giving a link to that. Any better advice?


Edited later in the day: I realised I could export the MuseScore piece to .mp3 and upload that on SoundCloud and give a link to that here...


----------



## gurthbruins

I've been composing lately, using MuseScore to make midi files.
Here's a duo for soprano saxophone and electric guitar I finished this morning:

__
https://soundcloud.com/gurth-bruins%2Fb8badagio2-3


----------



## gurthbruins

I composed this String Quartet ("Rising"), completed in Oct 2021:

__
https://soundcloud.com/gurth-bruins%2Fb8gasqrising


----------

